# Newbie



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Newbie from Canada.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Newbie from Canada.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm 32 years old and am just getting back into lifting.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to work out daily in my early 20s.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

However due to laziness...


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

...I got of track


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

and ballooned


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

from 180lbs to a whopping 240lbs.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Now by strictly watching my diet, I'm down to 210.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*CADuser* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm starting to work out again.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

With my job and other commitments


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

I probably won't be able to work out daily again, (gone are those days)


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

but I'm looking for suggestions on how to start.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you think I should work out without supplementation for a while first?


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Or is it okay for me to supplement right away?


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

If right away is okay - what do you think I should take?


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

I am looking to cut a little more and gain some more muscle mass.


----------



## CADuser (Jul 30, 2010)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome

where in Canada?

I love British Columbia~

Gastown was fantastic as well "Harrison Hot SPrings"

east or west side?  Or somewhere in the middle

anyhow,  Nice to see a new member


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------

